# New to forum.



## The Frezdo (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello everyone.
 I'm 31, male from Florida. Body fat roughly 27%, my fattest ever; lowest was about 9% 11 years ago. 
I have weightlifting and nutrition experience, some of which may be outdated; which is one reason i'm here. The other reason is motivation.
 I lost 9 lbs in 2 weeks just by eating at home more often, not necessarily healthy though. 
Currently i'm 1.5 weeks into a weight training regimen of working the whole body, 3-4 times per week, alternating reps/sets amounts for different body parts on different days. 
No cardio at this time. Diet is tightening up. After one month of this regimen, i'm thinking of following the "Rush Fit" workout to help rid fat and increase flexibility.
Cheers


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2013)

The Frezdo, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 9, 2013)

welcome


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome, be sure to visit the diet and training sections!


----------



## The Frezdo (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you all, i'm already on it - lots of good info


----------



## charley (Feb 9, 2013)

WELCOME !!!   I know it's difficult to do cardio in Prison......


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 9, 2013)

welcome to the board bro


----------



## The Frezdo (Feb 10, 2013)

charley said:


> WELCOME !!!   I know it's difficult to do cardio in Prison......



In prison?


----------



## brazey (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Hallow (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ashoprep1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## TooTallKM (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome!  You will find a lot of great info here.  I like the search box in the top right hand corner.  If there is any subject I am interested in, I just type it in there and go!


----------



## The Frezdo (Feb 18, 2013)

Welcome also, Thank you all.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 19, 2013)

What type of supplements are you taking to compliment your workouts? I would suggest taking
a good BCAA supp as well as a pure isolate protein since you are trying to cut that would do you
best. When it comes to splits what are you running right now? How many times a week are you training?


----------



## The Frezdo (Feb 19, 2013)

Not much of any supps other than whey iso, and occasional omega 3. 
Looking into a mix of test e, hcg, aromasin, and t3 followed by clomid and more aromasin with vit c.
Im currently doing somewhat of a clean and press, bent over rows, squats, romanian dead lifts, bench press, chin ups (or attempting to with negative moves), barbell bicep curl, farmers walk. I use the heaviest weight i can do 5-10 reps, and sets range from 2-5 depending on the day and body part. I work out 3-4 days a week. This routine is to get me started/ back into the swing of it all.


----------



## Cork (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome to IML Forums!  

Make sure to support the sponsors.  

You can always check out Orbit Nutrition for the best prices on bodybuilding supplements.  You can use ORBIT109 at checkout for 5% off and keep an eye on those daily deals!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 20, 2013)

So you are taking a pure isolate right now is that correct? I understand your need to
see results first but when it comes to a protein of high quality you really should weigh
the risk versus reward in anything that you put into your body and I know that you 
would be satisfied with MGN's Pure Isolate it comes in great flavors like Rocky Road
Ice Cream Sandwich even Cake Batter. Give it a try


----------

